# weed+tobacco?



## parth77 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi everyone! Iv been smoking a j of pure weed (without mixing tobacco) almost every weekend for the last 6 months now. A friend of mine (who is also a dealer) who has been smoking for over 3 years everyday says it is always safer to mix half tobacco and half weed and that if i smoke pure weed, im knocking the door of *fits* and *seizures*. Surprised, i went home and searched a bit about it. Contrary to what he said, most of the sites/blogs/articles i visited said that we should never mix tobacco with weed and that it can get you highly addicted to tobacco and have severe side effects. Now im confused. Could any of you marijuana experts and connoisseurs please guide me what the truth actually is? P.S im thinking of smoking every alternate day now.


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 11, 2017)

My mates are all smokers. But are stoners too. I'm the only non ciggie smoker.

They've all tried to get me to have it with more tobacco. But, I can't stand it. It tastes horrid. And yes. I do believe it can get you hooked on the shite if you're mixing it constantly.

I prefer mine green as a pasture. Something they don't seem to be able to handle.


----------



## parth77 (Mar 11, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> My mates are all smokers. But are stoners too. I'm the only non ciggie smoker.
> 
> They've all tried to get me to have it with more tobacco. But, I can't stand it. It tastes horrid. And yes. I do believe it can get you hooked on the shite if you're mixing it constantly.
> 
> I prefer mine green as a pasture. Something they don't seem to be able to handle.


Thanks for your reply mate! even most of mine cant handle the pure stuff. But my concern is the safety side of not mixing tobacco vs mixing tobacco. My friends talk about fits and seizures got me pussied out for a moment lmao.


----------



## Chemdog89 (Mar 11, 2017)

Fits and seizures from smoking weed lol!


----------



## parth77 (Mar 11, 2017)

Chemdog89 said:


> Fits and seizures from smoking weed lol!


hey mate! well i have no idea actually ;that friend of mine has been smoking for over 4 years by using the mixed stuff.


----------



## parth77 (Mar 11, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> My mates are all smokers. But are stoners too. I'm the only non ciggie smoker.
> 
> They've all tried to get me to have it with more tobacco. But, I can't stand it. It tastes horrid. And yes. I do believe it can get you hooked on the shite if you're mixing it constantly.
> 
> I prefer mine green as a pasture. Something they don't seem to be able to handle.


Thanks for your reply mate! even most of mine cant handle the pure stuff. But my concern is the safety side of not mixing tobacco vs mixing tobacco. My friends talk about fits and seizures got me freaked out for a moment lmao.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 11, 2017)

Leave the Tabacco out man, it took me 17 years to quit. It also screws up circulation to your unmentionable bits, but a week after quitting everything's back to normal.
17 years dude only thing I've ever been addicted to.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 11, 2017)

Oh and weeds used to control and stop seizures


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 12, 2017)

Tobacco can kill you.

Why taint your smoke with something that can kill you and is highly addictive?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2017)

Yeah most people I know who smoke bud and ciggs .....usually just smoke a cigarette after they get high ....none having seizures ....I smoke both personally ....not mixed together .....the only thing I can say Is sometimes if I smoke a cigg rite after a strain like SSH that is more of an up beat high ((racey)) it does make my heart speed up even faster than those types of strains would normally by themselves .......never any seizures though ......just a border line paranoid heart attack .....way different


----------



## JDMase (Mar 12, 2017)

parth77 said:


> Hi everyone! Iv been smoking a j of pure weed (without mixing tobacco) almost every weekend for the last 6 months now. A friend of mine (who is also a dealer) who has been smoking for over 3 years everyday says it is always safer to mix half tobacco and half weed and that if i smoke pure weed, im knocking the door of *fits* and *seizures*. Surprised, i went home and searched a bit about it. Contrary to what he said, most of the sites/blogs/articles i visited said that we should never mix tobacco with weed and that it can get you highly addicted to tobacco and have severe side effects. Now im confused. Could any of you marijuana experts and connoisseurs please guide me what the truth actually is? P.S im thinking of smoking every alternate day now.


He has no idea what he's on about. Pure weed joints (blunts) are much better for you than any combination including tobacco. There is a valid point that mixing NICOTINE with your weed can add to your high, but you can get that from other sources, not just tobacco, and in its pure form too. It took me ages to get my friends to stop the Baccy habit in their weed. I had one with some in the other day and my lungs felt it straight away. I never get a horrible mouth taste or chesty cough the next day if I don't use tobacco.


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 12, 2017)

And there's another good point Luke. I hardly cough when I smoke it straight. But tobacco makes me cough my ass off if I try and hold it like I normally would.


----------



## Rizlared (Mar 12, 2017)

Don't mix.

Tastes like shit and is seriously addictive. Took serious effort to kick the nicotine habit

My mates don't like a pure green because they aren't getting the nicotine hit...can't get on with vaping either for the same reason. The taste and purity is wasted on them.

Some blokes get off on a naked bird having a dump in their mouth

Now i like naked women, I'm a fan, but i can think of better things to do with them than that!!!

Why risk being addicted to something nasty when it's beautiful in its pure form?


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 12, 2017)

Well said Rizlared


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 12, 2017)

Leave the tobacco out man a few of my friends are addicted to nicotine through smoking joints so better smoking neat weed if you can


----------



## dankseeker (Mar 12, 2017)

Can't believe someone is encouraging you to add tobacco to your herb


----------



## parth77 (Mar 13, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your inputs fellas! i know what to do now.


----------



## vostok (Mar 13, 2017)

parth77 said:


> Hi everyone! Iv been smoking a j of pure weed (without mixing tobacco) almost every weekend for the last 6 months now. A friend of mine (who is also a dealer) who has been smoking for over 3 years everyday says it is always safer to mix half tobacco and half weed and that if i smoke pure weed, im knocking the door of *fits* and *seizures*. Surprised, i went home and searched a bit about it. Contrary to what he said, most of the sites/blogs/articles i visited said that we should never mix tobacco with weed and that it can get you highly addicted to tobacco and have severe side effects. Now im confused. Could any of you marijuana experts and connoisseurs please guide me what the truth actually is? P.S im thinking of smoking every alternate day now.


The euros mix their weed with tobacco and thats what they did in them empire days, but mostly dry hashish

many say the weed ' high' rides in with the nicotine rush and recently that is the proven case

avoid mixing weed with your cigs, as above you will become addicted to cigs ...thats dumb

I'm trying to stop spliffs but they are addictive, so for me its back to the bong, pipe and vape

but the spliff hits every time, 

so maybe for special occasions,

but first I must endure the tobacco withdrawal again

you decide 

good luck


----------



## vamoz (Mar 15, 2017)

Your friend is just wow. Don't worry about fits and etc. You can smoke it pure, as well as mix it with tobacco. Europe and middle east love to mix their weed with tobacco. In France, people often mix "shit" with tobacco, shit being hash. Just like with everything, if you use something and like it, it might lead to dependency. So using tobacco does bring some risks for standalone tobacco usage when you are not able to find weed or feel like smoking freely.

It is very rare to find people smoke pure in France. It is often mixed. Then again, the nation smokes a lot of tobacco products.


----------

